# nerdyworks.com???????



## Flint67 (Jan 22, 2008)

What is this nerdyworks.com thing i reieved an email wanting me to be a tech for them.  From what i can find it is like a nationwide oncall tech support group.

Anybody a tech?  Anybody know what it is?


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you know them, might be spam.


----------



## pc-tech (Jan 22, 2008)

sorry, but off topic dude your 2 posts away from 100!!


----------



## porterjw (Jan 23, 2008)

Flint67 said:


> What is this nerdyworks.com thing i reieved an email wanting me to be a tech for them.  From what i can find it is like a nationwide oncall tech support group.
> 
> Anybody a tech?  Anybody know what it is?



<--Tech...LOCAL Tech, for that matter...

Why support national when you can support local? 

My thoughts would be it's a glorified GeekSquad or something similar, judging by the name. Unless it's very structured (they check references, you need certifications to work, etc.), I'd say stay away. My Clients like knowing that if they call me, I'll come each time, not someone I hired two days ago and doesn't know a HDD from RAM.

Of course, that's all my opinion on it as a local guy


----------



## Flint67 (Jan 24, 2008)

Yeah, i agree it seemed like spam to me.  I received an email from this guy named "joe nerd" that kinda gives it away i think.  they wanted me to attend a conference call and recruit other techs.  I am gonna say scam.


----------



## Flint67 (Jan 24, 2008)

And pc-tech i am going to hit hundred on the post replying to you since i forgot to mention you in the one right above it.


----------



## quagmondo23 (Jan 24, 2008)

Conference? Ha. You would be held captive for about 8 months by some psycho.


----------



## johnny22 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Nerdy Work*

Hey everyone!  I see many of you are looking into Nerdy Work.  I have read many comments and sorry to say but some of ou sound like idiots.  I AM a subscriber to Nerdy Work and I have been for about a month and a half now.  In this time I have completed 5 jobs and I am now being asked to work on a month long project job for them.  I am a CCNA technician and I am well qualified for pretty much any job thrown at me.  
 When Nerdy Work contacted me, they asked me to join a conference call so the can explain their platform.  Believe me when I tell you, their platform is AMAZING!!  Many techs I know have already signed up and were wishing something like this came out years ago.  
I also see that some of you are comparing Onforce and Nerdy Work.  For starters, Nerdy Work is not a direct competitor to Onforce.  Also, do you know how many companys in America dispatch jobs to techs??  Probably hundreds.  Onforce gets a job and they send the info globally to all their techs.  Whoever answers it, gets the job.  Well, I have heard horror stories of some of the techs that have shown up or NOT shown up for those jobs.  Onforce doesn't check skill, availability, location and pay rate like Nerdy Work does.  Also Onforce robs techs 10% of their money.  Nerdy Work does not take away from your job earnings.  Yes they charge a SMALL amount for their platform, but you can make hundreds and hundreds of dollars off thir platform. What does Onforce give you?? Nothing!!  What does Nerdy Work give you: A business management platform that allows you to manage your jobs, display your availability for jobs, displays what locations you are willing to travel to for jobs, your job hourly pay rate, gives you access to ASI wholesale parts in which you make a commission on every part you buy through them, FREE remote service which I have already made a few hundred dollars on with my own personal clients, I can create and send out invoices for jobs I have done and I also have a CRM(custmer relationship management) section that allows me to create customer profiles, jobs and billing.  There is more you can do, however I will be here all day if I keep going.  I love this platform and I will not listen to any crap from anyone who has not joined or has no idea what Nerdy Work is all about.  They are 10x better than Onforce and Oh by the way, I can integrate all my Onforce work on my Nerdy Work platform as well.  Nerdy Work does not make their platform exclusive to them.  They encourage you to use to the platform with other jobs, your own jobs and whatever else.  You can even run your own business on it with employees under you.  You can manage all of your employees, their profiles, pay etc. 
Have any of you ever called Onforce's customer service??  They couldnt give a shit about us.  Try calling Nerdy Work, they actually speak to you and get to know you on a personal level.  You can even acquire your own account manager to help you through anything.  Also they send out a monthly newsletter that keeps us updated on company forcasting, future jobs and new features added to the platform.  
So before you come on here and talk shit about a company you dont know, do your research and for the tech that said they are attending a conference call, good for you!!  Clarence is absolutely informative and tells you anything you want to know!  He guides you through everything and tels you exactly who Nerdy Work is and what they are doing.  There is NOTHING scammish about Nerdy Work!  They blow Onforce out of the water and I am in it to win it with this company.  They know I am a good tech so they will continue to give me jobs.  However if you are simply a tech because you say so, they may not even allow you into their network.  They only acquire legit techs.  The platform also allows you to choose what areas you will travel to.  Its an amazing platform and even if you dont want to work for Nerdy Work, having thier platofrm is somethng every tech should own next to a good anti virus program.  Good luck at Onforce for those of you who like getting stiffed 10% on your hard earned work, you gas to get there and your tools to do the job.  At least with my FREE remote service, I can make money for or not for Nerdy Work from the comfort of my home.  Then bill the customer my invoice.  Take care all.  You watch, many people like myself who are on the Nerdy Work platform and network are going to smother this forum with all positive things to say about this company.

Johnny22


----------



## massahwahl (Mar 25, 2008)

What the hell was all of that?


----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 25, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> What the hell was all of that?



Looks like a spammer to me. I just reported it.


----------



## nffc10 (Mar 25, 2008)

Irishwhistle said:


> Looks like a spammer to me. I just reported it.



Hey guy's i think we have the next Einstein on the forum.

Only joking buddy.


----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 25, 2008)

nffc10 said:


> Hey guy's i think we have the next Einstein on the forum.
> 
> Only joking buddy.



LOL!  I just don't like saying "obviously, it's a spammer, you idiot!" lol


----------



## massahwahl (Mar 25, 2008)

I reported it earlier


----------



## Irishwhistle (Mar 25, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> I reported it earlier



Oh, I guess he got reported twice then...


----------



## porterjw (Mar 25, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> What the hell was all of that?



A poor attempt at Spam

Too lazy to even start a new Thread to shamelessly promote in...yeesh.


----------



## Vizy (Mar 25, 2008)

watch it be the same people that spammed the thread starter...


----------



## Calibretto (Mar 26, 2008)

ukulele_ninja said:


> What the hell was all of that?


hahahaha!


----------



## jbrdbr111x (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish they would close this thread already.. >.>


----------



## nexolus (Mar 26, 2008)

NERDYWORK IS KING! YOU DON'T HELP PEOPLE AS GOODLY AS NERDYWORK! GIVE UP! What a loser.


----------



## jbrdbr111x (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't see why the mods don't close/delete this thread already...


----------

